# Buying ski boots online? Where? Looking for deals :)



## Redliner (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all! I have skied in the same boots for 20 years and they kill my feet. My Dad generously gave me a gift cert to see a Pedorthist, had a custom pair of foot beds made, been measured in every direction possible and given a list of ski boots that he thinks will be the perfect fit for me.  I am having trouble finding any of the boots on the list. I would like to find a new pair of boots that is a year or two or three old if their on the list. I am looking to save some money as my funds are very limited. 

Has anyone ever done this before?

Any ideas, shops to call, websites to visit ect?

I'm basically looking for a 29, 100mm, 120/130

The tops on his list were the Atomic Hawx 130, k2 Spyne 110/130, Lange rs130w, lange rx120/130, Nordica ace 2+3 star, among several others.

I am a good skier but cannot afford more than 5-10 trips a year.

Any help is greatly appreciated!!! Thanks


----------



## fahz (Jan 15, 2014)

Purchased my last pair on Ebay, watched searched and got what I thought was a good deal.  Still use them many say I was lucky. 

Other sites like, The Clymb, Dogfunk, LeftLaneSports, others? 

Good luck!


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 15, 2014)

Where do you live? Lots of people here have or know of great shops but if you say were you live then that would help with advice. If your near mid Hudson's Valley NY I always liked Potter Brothers shops they have several stores, and always did a great job with boot fitting for my weird feet.


----------



## JohnQ (Jan 15, 2014)

It's going to be hit or miss. Evo, for example, has good outlet prices on occasion but it's size dependent. The RX120, for example, has a nice sale on the 2013 model for $420 but only size 30.5. Otherwise it's $599.

I know you've had measurements done and sound like an experienced skier but I'm not comfortable buying online. Different brands have different fits and, though you're likely going to need some fit adjustment anyway, some brands just won't get you comfortable. Expect to pay additional for a boot fit session … often that's included when you buy retail from a good shop.


----------



## Redliner (Jan 15, 2014)

Thank you for the quick replies  I too am a little reluctant to buy online but I do feel confident that I have been given a list that will fit me very close. I live in Gardner Ma next to Mt Watchusett. I will check these websites and I'm not afraid to travel either. Thanks!!


----------



## drjeff (Jan 15, 2014)

Check the listed sites almost EVERY day!! That boot list is full of very good, very popular models and a 29.0 size is quite a common size so they tend to go fast!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 15, 2014)

Check out Andy's Sport shop in Fitchburg: http://www.andyssportshop.com/products-ski-snowboard.htm they carry most of those brands. As does Mountainside at Wachusett. If you want to travel a little further check Strands in Worcester.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 15, 2014)

Redliner said:


> Hi all! I have skied in the same boots for 20 years...
> 
> I am a good skier but cannot afford more than 5-10 trips a year.
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!!! Thanks



I feel your financial pain brother. Twenty years is an AWFULLY long lifetime for a pair of ski boots. Good luck with your search  

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 15, 2014)

bigbog said:


> The Hawx are not high in volume, especially over the instep...but bootguy can maybe make space, if needed.
> If you're not skiing everyday I might opt for 110-120 fflex (y/n?) a little less stiff = better control over rough terrain...although I didn't notice your weight/height(=tibia..??)..
> Addition to your good list could be:
> Dalbello(+walkmodes)
> ...



He's been to a bootfitter. Now he's looking from a prescribed list of boots not just shopping around.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 15, 2014)

Is a "Pedorthist"  a bootfiitter ? Sounds like he did not go to a bootfitter/ski shop for the footbeds.  I would take the Pedorthist's recommended list to a local shop that carries a few of the recommended boots and work with the bootfitter at the shop.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 15, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> Is a "Pedorthist"  a bootfiitter ? Sounds like he did not go to a bootfitter/ski shop for the footbeds.  I would take the Pedorthist's recommended list to a local shop that carries a few of the recommended boots and work with the bootfitter at the shop.



A lot of the top bootfitters are pedorthists as well.


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey my local Walmart had some kinda Dr Shoals display that'll churn out "custom" footbeds. I haven't seriously considered using this as my boots fit fairly well right out the box. Just wondering if anyone else has thrown money the Dr Shoals way? 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## Quietman (Jan 15, 2014)

I have 2 pairs of *Sole Softec Response* heat moldable insoles. They have really helped my foot issues a lot!!! One pair for my ski boots, another for my hiking footwear.


----------



## Redliner (Jan 15, 2014)

He wants me in a 120/130 because I'm 6'2" 180#'s. I'm kinda skinny now but have been as much as 235 #'s. I think he wants me in the tallest boot possible with a good power strap and might add another to the tounge as well. There are a lot of other boots on the list. I just mentioned the 100 mm. Lots of 98's on the list. I guess 2 mm is not a lot to worry about especially when the boots start to get packed out.


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2014)

Start with 

http://www.gearbuyer.com/

I research gear here - find what I like - then search for it on bing or google.  Once I find the lowest price I check to see if Evo has it of so the price match plus give you an extra 10% off!

We buy all our gear this way.  If you know specifically what you want then you can skip a step or two.  I research in the spring and buy in the summer.


----------



## dlague (Jan 15, 2014)

Redliner said:


> He wants me in a 120/130 because I'm 6'2" 180#'s. I'm kinda skinny now but have been as much as 235 #'s. I think he wants me in the tallest boot possible with a good power strap and might add another to the tounge as well. There are a lot of other boots on the list. I just mentioned the 100 mm. Lots of 98's on the list. I guess 2 mm is not a lot to worry about especially when the boots start to get packed out.



Well that depends what type of skiing you do as well!   120/130 is fairly stiff!  Not sure what you were in before but it was twenty years old right?  If you're an advanced/expert skier that will be fine, but I like a boot more around the 100 flex range for all mountain.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 16, 2014)

The other thing to remember about boot flex is that its a relative number within a manufacturers own line! There is no industry "standard" so say a 120 flex Nordica may flex different to you than a 120 flex Lange and different again from a 120 flex Atomic. Take that into account

My personal boot is one on your list, the Lange RS130. I love its performance across all conditions for my 6'3" 225lb frame with a racing background

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 16, 2014)

Another thing to keep in mind re: shops vs online is that some shops have promos with local mtns to include a lift ticket w/ purchase. My brother-in-law is heading to Ken Jones in Manchester NH tomorrow to get fitted for boots...if he chooses some Dalbellos that look nice they give him a Bretton Woods voucher. Nordica has a voucher to Okemo/Sunapee. 
If you consider the value of the ticket that alone would prob make up any cost difference by buying online not to mention the other benefits everyone has mentioned.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jan 16, 2014)

Redliner said:


> He wants me in a 120/130 because I'm 6'2" 180#'s. I'm kinda skinny now but have been as much as 235 #'s. I think he wants me in the tallest boot possible with a good power strap and might add another to the tounge as well. There are a lot of other boots on the list. I just mentioned the 100 mm. Lots of 98's on the list. I guess 2 mm is not a lot to worry about especially when the boots start to get packed out.



With a long suggested list and with different last widths and flex ratings you really should get to a shop to try on several boots to get the best overall fit and support after the sale.


----------



## Cornhead (Jan 16, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> With a long suggested list and with different last widths and flex ratings you really should get to a shop to try on several boots to get the best overall fit and support after the sale.


I totally agree with this, and if you show them a printout of a boot you like cheaper online, they may reduce their asking price, worked for me, I do have a long time relationship with my shop however. It's worth paying a little extra for the services a shop will provide to you, not to mention helping to keep them in business. If you have any issues with your boots down the line, fitment problems, broken buckles, etc., your shop will take care of you. If you buy them online, you're probably on your own. Boots are your most important pieces of equipment, shop accordingly.


----------



## dlague (Jan 16, 2014)

We have gone to shops before and just feel like we got taken to the cleaners - I know my size, my wife's size and the size for my kids.  I have been choosing their gear to advance them.  The shops seemed to put my wife, in particular, in soft boots and skis and her ability stayed flat.  I started buying her stiffer boots that had advanced features and skis that required more skill to drive them, low and behold, her ability has increased dramatically!

My non skiing ex wife brought my *GROWING* son to Ken Jones and was fitted in a pair of economy boots so that the tip of his toe was against the front of the boot.  Wrong - key word growing!  Before the season was even done his toes hurt as his foot grew.  I took the boots back and demanded a new pair.  I found out that he got screwed they charged him top dollar for the previous years boot.  In all fairness they fixed the issue and replaced them with a better pair at no additional cost.

Shops also smell money - if they think they can sell you boots for $600-$700 and skis for $1000 they will try - happened to my sister.  When she told me -  I told her to go back and return it.  I found her boots for $210 and skis for $350 including bindings all specific to her improving.

Moral of this story - if going to a shop know your shit and prices!   Online resources are great for that purpose.  I buy online period then again I know what I am looking for!


----------



## D-2.5-GT (Jan 17, 2014)

Ken Jones has gone down hill over the years. 

The last time I was in there a few years ago to see about some new boots and had some reservations about the prices I was seeing, I was flat out told by the fitter that there was no way I would find boots for myself under 600. His whole attitude was condescending that I wasn't ready to just drop my card on the table right there and basically didn't want to help anymore. I ended up finding a prior model year boot for 1/3 cost online from GolfAndSki that year. Even the current model boots after searching other shops were priced 15-20% lower at many other places. Its like they knew and didn't want me to have a chance to look elsewhere. Last year I bought brand new skis and I can tell you where i never bothered looking... 

I'm sure they get a lot of this and it can be frustrating, but at the same time there are many other choices for consumers and how you handle customers makes all the difference.


----------



## Redliner (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for their input! I have learned alot from all of you as well as building a list of sites to visit. I was told by my bootfitter/pedeothortist that the worst thing you can do is put a pair of boots on and walk around the ski shop for a half hour to see if they feel comfortable. Sneakers are comfortable. I want a boot that performs and wont kill my feet while I'm skiing. I'm going to trust that he can take a boot from the list and make them a custom fit. Just following his advice. I did find a pair of Lange RX130W 29.5 new for 300$ so I jumped on them. I do like to support local buisnesses, however ski shops are a different animal and the money sucking is extrordinary. I grew up at Ski area, did every job on the mountain and still feel as if I have a good idea of what I want. I just cant afford to pay normal prices. That's actually what attracted me to this site in 2011  Just like when I was looking for a deal on skis at Wa-Wa. They tried to sell me everything that was big bucks. I kept looking until I found a pair of leftovers hiding in the corner. Granted 3 years old, but brand new pair of Salomon Hurricane 180's never mounted with bindings for 200$!! They told me "those skiis are no good for you! " well I walked out with them and have never been so happy with a pair of skiis! Anyhow I'll take my chances with these Lange's, I have a 14 day return if needed. Making another app to get my boots fitted, beds installed and shimmed or shaved. Thanks again all and if you see a guy on the slopes with 30 year old poles, you know the kind with baskets, it might just be me  say hi!  Thanks!!


----------



## Redliner (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi I just wanted to follow up on this thread.  The custom footbeds are amazing! The Lange boot is alot softer than I expected even though its a 130, I can flex it nicely. Where I used to lose control from foot slop in hairy conditions now I feel like I have total control. Like driving a brand new car. This boot is made from a material that does not stiffen as the weather gets colder, so nice. We took off the big power strap and added a Booster strap that rides on the tounge of the boot. It really provides extra support and return to desired stance with every turn. Very happy with the boot fitter and stance alignment. Thanks to all!!


----------

